# A Beautiful Struggle



## Space Cadet (Jun 15, 2017)

We don’t always have to go at it alone, here.
There’s always time to breathe.
So tune as you go—
don’t stop the moment.


Take what you need to say,
keep it close to your heart,
but speak with a slippery instinct.


Forget about last week’s cut,
revel
in these losing throws,
or the cheers from the roulette
across the floor.


Feel that stop-time intro,
and listen as the wheel goes
back to the hook,
back to a bet,
then the head:
roll passed the black and red,
off the blues-box with a rounded edge,
bounce tender around the corners.


Peel our notes forward:
the frets speak our layers.
Strut the bars back.
Our indecision is a junkie flake,
shooting pool
in juke-joint galleries for dying
melody.


So queue up your repertoire of dexterity,
achievements best be forgotten
to play passed every coda,
passed every paradiddle,
further,
so marginalia
can be heard—
pouring over mal-construed verse,
untuned, unrehearsed—
as we segue to what is
left that must be said.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 15, 2017)

welcome, welcome, welcome!
teh awesome!!


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 15, 2017)

Wesley T Cutlip said:


> We don’t always have to go at** it alone, here.** cut "at"... maybe even cut "here"
> There’s always time to breathe.
> So tune as you go—
> don’t stop the moment.
> ...


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 15, 2017)

Wesley, I am having a problem staying online, every time I use my go advance option I get kicked off line, I am not through commenting on your beautiful poem...


----------



## Space Cadet (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you for reading and taking the time to contribute your advice.  Truly grateful for your help.  --   W.

Updated line before "slippery instinct line".  Thank you again.    W.


We don’t always have to go alone.
There’s always time to breathe.
So tune as you go—
don’t stop the moment.


Take what you need to say,
keep it close  
but speak with a slippery instinct.


Forget about last week’s cut,
revel
in these losing throws,
or the cheers from the roulette
across the floor.


Feel that stop-time intro,
and listen as the wheel goes
back to the hook,
back to a bet,
then the head:
roll passed the black and red,
off the blues-box with a rounded edge,
bounce tender around the corners.


Peel our notes forward:
the frets speak our layers.
Strut the bars back.
Our indecision is a junkie flake,
shooting pool
in juke-joint galleries for dying
melody.


So queue up your repertoire of dexterity,
achievements best be forgotten
to play passed every coda,
passed every paradiddle,
further,
so marginalia
can be heard—
pouring over mal-construed verse,
untuned, unrehearsed—
as we segue to what is
left that must be said.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 15, 2017)

Wesley, this poem is splendid and so much so that I must ask you how long have you been writing?

Much of the stuff of the Beat Poet here (pun intended). The flavor of your words and placements make for an intriguing and unique read. One which I've enjoyed reading several times.

I do have a question re: first line. 


> We don’t always have to go* it *alone. (Perhaps this is what you intended?)





> Feel that stop-time intro,
> and listen as the wheel goes
> back to the hook,
> back to a bet,
> ...


*^*(Crafted so keenly it seems to roll off the tongue. I'm one who prefers internal rhyme but here is the exception because you're not "rhymey" here. There's a terse sophistication going on.)



> Peel our notes forward:
> the frets speak our layers.
> Strut the bars back.
> Our indecision is a junkie flake,
> ...





> to *play passed every coda,**passed every paradiddle*, (Jam-packed alliterations normally don't work. Another exception. Here, musical and loving the repetition of "passed")
> further,
> so *marginalia *(married _perfectly_ to "paradiddle". Both words, the sounds - a delight!)
> can be heard—





> pouring over mal-construed verse,
> *un-tuned*, unrehearsed— (just a missing hyphen)
> *as we segue to what is
> **left that must be said.* (Such beauty in this vacancy).



Bravo! Laurie


----------



## sas (Jun 16, 2017)

Outstanding!

Yes, Silver is correct about Beat flavor. I am just finishing the fabulous 600 page book: The Outlaw Bible of American Poetry. Most of the greats are in it. Your poem would deserve a page. 

I guess I am mulling around your metaphor use. I've not come to a conclusion.  I love metaphor and use it often. Yours is deftly done. It is the mixing I'm contemplating. I would have chosen one, for continuity. The poem mixes several: music, gambling, pool tables. Although each beautifully done, and integrated well, I still noted it, as I read. Anytime something, in a poem, gives me pause to think, I question it. I am probably the only one. Smiles.

Applause, standing up, sir.  Sas


----------



## Sebald (Jun 16, 2017)

Like everyone else. I loved it. Phenomenally musical. Just a pleasure to read. 

Should each 'passed' be 'past'?


----------



## Space Cadet (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank you, sas.  I will have to read it.  600 pages. Wow.  Sounds like they didn't forget anyone.  But thank you.  We'll all be in the next one in 60 years.  But it won't matter.   

Music, gambling, improvisation, making up new words (mal-construed, in the last bit, for example), telling others to loosen up and learn to make mistakes and lose every once in awhile -- these things have all been read from it.  I suppose for me, the words at the moment went together well.   So I suppose the metaphor is writing in the moment?  Are there any hidden ones in there?  I'm not sure...yet.    Thank you for for your comment and taking time to read it.  -- Wesley T Cutlip

Thank you for your kind words, Laurie.  The first line was edited with help of Firemajic (see original) and liked her suggestion.  I suppose omitting the "at" sounded a bit more simpler.  I appreciate all your notes and always up for suggestions.  You're too kind.  ==Thank you again.  Wesley.  Ps.  I started putting words on page around 15 or 16.



Sebald said:


> Like everyone else. I loved it. Phenomenally musical. Just a pleasure to read.
> 
> Should each 'passed' be 'past'?




Good question.  Or should it be 'pass'?   Keen eye, Sebald.  Thank you.  Let me know and I will change it.


----------



## Sebald (Jun 17, 2017)

Space Cadet said:


> Good question.  Or should it be 'pass'?   Keen eye, Sebald.  Thank you.  Let me know and I will change it.



Yes, 100%, they should be 'past'.


----------



## Space Cadet (Jun 17, 2017)

*Updated:  A Beautiful Struggle*



Sebald said:


> Yes, 100%, they should be 'past'.



We don’t always have to go it alone.
There’s always time to breathe.
So tune as you go—
don’t stop the moment.


Take what you need to say,
keep it close 
but speak with a slippery instinct.


Forget about last week’s cut,
revel
in these losing throws,
or the cheers from the roulette
across the floor.


Feel that stop-time intro,
and listen as the wheel goes
back to the hook,
back to a bet,
then the head:
roll passed the black and red,
off the blues-box with a rounded edge,
bounce tender around the corners.


Peel our notes forward:
the frets speak our layers.
Strut the bars back.
Our indecision is a junkie flake,
shooting pool
in juke-joint galleries for dying
melody.


So queue up your repertoire of dexterity,
achievements best be forgotten
to play past every coda,
past every paradiddle,
further,
so marginalia
can be heard—
pouring over mal-construed verse,
un-tuned, unrehearsed—
as we segue to what is
left that must be said.


----------



## Sebald (Jun 17, 2017)

Don't hate me. Another one snuck in there.


----------



## Space Cadet (Jun 18, 2017)

Doth tell where it dwells please.  Gratefully,  Wesley


----------



## Sebald (Jun 18, 2017)

Space Cadet said:


> Doth tell where it dwells please.  Gratefully,  Wesley



Line 18 should be 'roll past'. 

And bonus points for getting the word 'doth' onto the thread ha ha.


----------



## sas (Jun 18, 2017)

Cadet, (I just can't call you "Space", as it implies vacuous...and you're certainly not that)...

The Outlaw Bible (only bible I allow in my home) I referenced, was printed in 1999. I got lucky and found it in used book store. I willingly paid $15 for it, which is exorbitant for used. Original price was $25. The book was edited by Alan Kaufman. Ginsberg is in it. You would find much in it to enjoy. Some of it is crap.


----------



## Space Cadet (Jun 23, 2017)

Sebald said:


> Line 18 should be 'roll past'.
> 
> And bonus points for getting the word 'doth' onto the thread ha ha.




Thank you, you are a precious child.  Is was once "roll pass".  Apparently, it's an actual thing.  Changing now. Changed.  

https://thepoetrybrigadeofwaywordflowers.blogspot.com



sas said:


> Cadet, (I just can't call you "Space", as it implies vacuous...and you're certainly not that)...
> 
> The Outlaw Bible (only bible I allow in my home) I referenced, was printed in 1999. I got lucky and found it in used book store. I willingly paid $15 for it, which is exorbitant for used. Original price was $25. The book was edited by Alan Kaufman. Ginsberg is in it. You would find much in it to enjoy. Some of it is crap.



HahaHa.  "Some of it's crap"  ... True, I'm sure.  

It's hit or miss sometimes, especially when you recognize and have read their predecessors ... It took me a long time to even get into Burroughs.  

I love your story.   Why did you pay 15 shillings?  

Some of mine is crap too.


----------



## sas (Jun 24, 2017)

Space Cadet said:


> HahaHa.  "Some of it's crap"  ... True, I'm sure.
> 
> It's hit or miss sometimes, especially when you recognize and have read their predecessors ... It took me a long time to even get into Burroughs.
> 
> ...




I paid 15 dollars for Outlaw Bible, which is exorbitant for me in a used book store. It's a huge book, so price per pound was cheap. I hate predictable poetry and the stuff there is anything but. As I implied, in case of shortages, I can use some pages as toilet paper. luckily, not all.


----------

